# My Marantz SR5005 lost the stereo speakers randomly?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had my SR5005 for about six months now and have nothing but praise about it! Well, till now.

I'm running all my components through my receiver to the TV via HDMI.

Receiver is set to AUTO for surround mode. For surround-sound stuff it usually says DTs otherwise it'd switch to Multi-channel Stereo or something like that.

One day when I turned everything on and was watching an HD TV channel I noticed the commercials (non-HD) were silent. No sound at all! Thought maybe I bumped a cable so I tried my PS3 and my DVD but had the same issue; the PS3 and DVD menus (stereo) had no sound while the movies (surround) did.

I plugged my iPod into the receiver and I get no sound out of the stereo (front) speakers. I have to select a surround mode and sound only comes out of the other 5 speakers.

Is this a known problem?

Since this model has 7 discreet amps (one for each channel) I don't think TWO (FR & FL) would be fried all of a sudden. I've never even cranked it up!!

I'm guessing it has to be some sort of setting? I can't find anything!

Is there any sort of a reset I can try on this?

Help!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you checked your fuses?


----------

